# FF new babies, won't let feed, etc. Help!



## RoseFell Farms (May 9, 2012)

One of our FF's just gave birth to twins a little over an hour ago.
She won't stand still long enough to let them suckle, although they are trying.
She also doesn't seem to notice their cries, and wants back out with her other friends. 

Now she isn't mean to them, she licked them off when they were born. It's just now she seems utterly disinterested and a little weirded out.


Suggestions??? Is this normal? 
She was raised a bottle baby herself, not sure if that plays a role in her parenting abilities.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 9, 2012)

If you have a second person to help you I would have one person hold her head so she can't dance too far and the other put the babies on the teat.  Also squirt some milk on their head and that may help her with the bonding process.  She needs to be reminded that they are hers.  Sometimes a FF will freak out a bit and unless she is actively trying to hurt them you still have a chance of her bonding.  You can also distract her with a big bucket of water with molasses or syrup or such in it to give her a little boost after kidding.  


Keep them penned in with her unless she starts being aggressive.  Even if you have to bottle supplement them for a day or so until she catches on. Keep trying to get her to nurse them.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (May 10, 2012)

Thank you. 
She and the babies are doing pretty well now, although she is still acting a bit odd around them. 
Both have nursed and she has calmed down quite a bit.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 10, 2012)

Wonderful to hear.  Keep us posted!  Sometimes the FF girls just take a day or two to wrap their heads around the process.


----------

